# Your cat and your computer...



## Korat (Jun 2, 2011)

Since we all must spend at least some part of the day on the web ... cat related computer things!!












If it's not cat-related ... he sulks....










:lol:

What does your cat do when you are on the computer?
Someone talked about 'drive-by' petting on another thread... which he also does! 'Leg stretch on face' is another one!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

My cats sleep around the computer when I'm using it. They just have to be close to me for some reason... :?


----------



## popace (Feb 22, 2012)

Grace peeks over my laptop


----------



## popace (Feb 22, 2012)

Poppy sleeps on it !


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Mine usually sleep around my keyboard on my desktop but whenever I am on my laptop they usually sit/lay right on keyboard and screw my computer up by pressing everything.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Blacky:










Blaze:









My aunt's cat usually only jumps around the computer when I'm there. She's a weird cat around most people, she doesn't even like me petting her much. These aren't actually the pictures I was looking for but thought I'd share them since she is right beside the computer. The papers (my Japanese writing from long ago, haha) are on top of the scanner/printer:

Part one:









Part two:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

When Cali isn't here














she's here trying to catch the mouse as I move it


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Rulos and Ice used to check out the forum











...and take naps...












...but know they secretly work as software developers while I'm away. I caught them red handed once, working on a secret project together.


----------

